# Drawing of a Betta/My New Website



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I wanted to tell you guys about my new web comic but i didn't want to go off topic so i made a drawing of a betta in the style of the comic 

www.valorofzen.com is a fantasy/adventure story and i'm really excited about it. i'm the author too- um- please go there and read my stuff and link to me! theres dragons and such 

also feel free to take this drawing and use it for stuff- i'll probably make more later


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

that is way cool!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!!! We have an artist among us! Cool drawing!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great drawing. I wish I had your talent.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

"sigh" Me, too!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very cool! maybe u can do a betta comic? 

super betta to the rescue! lol


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

did any of you guys see my site?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Dang...wanna do my art project for me? Lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> Dang...wanna do my art project for me? Lol.


Haahaaa!!!:lol:


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

is that made in paint?! so cool!


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

nope- this is a corel layer drawing from a wacom tablet my boyfriend bought for me weeee


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

You are going to show me how to draw like that D;
I like to sketch myeslf ;3


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very neat. Your Comic looks like it will be good to but for some reason it would only let me get to page 6. Its probably my computer acting weird again. LOL


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

it's only up to page 8 i think- i just started posting this last friday


----------

